# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  درخواست آموزش Codejock Command Bars Designer

## milad-fa

سلام دوستان من طریقه کار با ابزارCodejock Command Bars Designerرو بلد نیستم،میخوام یه Robin درست کنم ولی نمیتونم! :ناراحت: 
اگه براتون امکان داره راهنماییم کنید.
ممنون از لطفتون.
با تشکر.

----------


## ali190

سلام میلاد جان
تو این تایپیک بصورت کامل و جامع در این مورد بحث شده

----------


## milad-fa

سلام،
آقا من این تاپیک رو دیدم ولی طریقه سخت فایل های xcb. با یکی از نرم افزارهای کدجاک یعنی Codejock Command Bars Designer توش آموزش داده نشده.فقط طریقه فراخوانی چند تا فایل آماده xcb. در ویژوال بیسیک توضیح داده شده.
عکسی از محیط نرم افزار هم گذاشتم اگه شما یا کسی از دوستان راجع به این نرم افزار اطلاعاتی داره لطفاً دریغ نکنه.
ممنون میشم.
با تشکر...

----------


## milad-fa

اینم نقل قولی از همون تاپیک هستش! :متفکر: 



> نقل قول:ولی ما به منو ها نیاز داریم ، اگه بتونی یه آموزش کوچولو بدی خودم بقیه شو می رم 
> متاسفم . قرار نیست همه چیز رو من آموزش بدم . یکم هم خودتون سعی و تلاش کنید .
> من خودم هم با استفاده از همون دفترچه تلفن اولین بار کار کردم تا یاد گرفتم .


لازم به ذکر هستش تو نرم افزار دفترچه تلفن که جناب Hosna.Soft بهش اشاره کرده با کد منوها ساخته شده نه با نرم افزار Codejock Command Bars Designer.

----------


## earse+erse

با این کد میتونی فراخوانی کنی فایل xcb. رو
  CommandBars.LoadDesignerBars "file path & name "

 :لبخند:

----------


## milad-fa

آقا دستت درد نکنه ولی من طریقه فراخوانی شو بلدم طریقه ساختش رو بلد نیستم.
مثلاً این رو ببنید البته این با کد ساخته شده نه Codejock Command Bars Designer ولی من میخوام با Command Bars یه چیزی مثل این بسازم(البته نه تا این حد).
چطور باید این کار رو بکنم! :ناراحت: 
با تشکر از دوستان عزیز...

----------


## earse+erse

> آقا دستت درد نکنه ولی من طریقه فراخوانی شو بلدم طریقه ساختش رو بلد نیستم.
> مثلاً این رو ببنید البته این با کد ساخته شده نه Codejock Command Bars Designer ولی من میخوام با Command Bars یه چیزی مثل این بسازم(البته نه تا این حد).
> چطور باید این کار رو بکنم!
> با تشکر از دوستان عزیز...


به نظر من که با ریبون کدجاک کار کردم، از طریق کد نویسی خیلی راحت تر و  کامل تر میتونی ریبون بسازی(این ریبون سیمپل هم با کده) ولی حالا اگه خیلی  دوست داری با Command Bars Designer کار کنی برات یه کاری میکنم
فعلا این یکی رو که سریع برات ساختم رو ببین
ببین ازش چیزی سر در میاری یا نه :چشمک:

----------


## skh1300

به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A8%D9%88%D9%86

----------


## milad-fa

> به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید.
> https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A8%D9%88%D9%86


دستت درد نکنه دوست عزیز من این تاپیک رو دیدم ولی آموزشی که توش نیست؟! :افسرده:

----------


## milad-fa

> به نظر من که با ریبون کدجاک کار کردم، از طریق کد نویسی خیلی راحت تر و  کامل تر میتونی ریبون بسازی(این ریبون سیمپل هم با کده) ولی حالا اگه خیلی  دوست داری با Command Bars Designer کار کنی برات یه کاری میکنم
> فعلا این یکی رو که سریع برات ساختم رو ببین
> ببین ازش چیزی سر در میاری یا نه


دمت گرم،آره یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها میخوام.
دیدم ولی نمیدونم چه شکلی یکی مثل این بسازم! :ناراحت: 
راستی یه مساله دیگه.
چرا واسه من caption های فارسی رو ساپورت نمیکنه؟
عکس ضمیمه رو ببین.
مرسی!

----------


## earse+erse

چون دارن از پشت صحنه بهم فشار میارن که برو بگیر بخواب من سریع یه توضیحی میدم ایشاالله بعدا تصویری و کاملش رو براتون میزارم :لبخند گشاده!: 

اول باز کنین این نرم افزار تحفه رو
بعد blank commandBars رو بفشارید

قرار بود تصویر نداشته باشه ولی چون گفتم شاید نفهمین منظورم چیه ... :بوس: 
بعد toolbar  بعدش add ribbon

بعدش add system Button رو بزنین

بعدش به اندازه لازم add ribbon tab و add ribbon Gruop
بعدش چیکار میکنی؟ آها میری عکس زیر رو نیگا میکنی

وقتی اینا رو نوشتی یک چیزی تو کنترل ها میره، اون رو درگ کن تو گروه هایی که ساختی
بعد برا آیکونش باید بری قسمت آیکون همون آی دی که اینجا برا کنترل دادی به آیکن بدی آیکن رو انتخاب کنی و ...

اصل کلام رو گفتم، بقیه اش به نبوغت بستگی داره 
راستی اگه  design mode فعال باشه رو هر آبجکتی که کلیک کنی میتونی در قسمت properties خصوصیاتش رو تغییر بدی :شیطان: 

یه چندتا نکته موند اونم اینه که آیکن ها باید یه اندازه خاص باشن مثلا 32*32 بزرگ ترین اندازه هست که قبول میکنه اگه آیکنت بزرگ تره باید تغییر اندازه اش بدی
نکته بعد اینه که این نرم افزار کامل نیست، مثلا وقتی تو یه تب درست کردی دیگه نمیتونی حذفش کنی و...
نکته آخر هم اینه که بجای دمت گرم و ایول و ... یه دکمه ای هست اون پایین به اسم "تشکر" اگه روش کلیک کنی جور همه رو میکشه :قهقهه: 

همین بود دیگه دیدی چه آسون بود؟ :چشمک:  با ما کاری نداری؟ سوالی بود در خدمتیم
فعلا بای

----------


## ali190

ممنون برادر از آموزش مبسوطت 
عالی بود
دقیقاً از همینجا مشکل من شروع میشه
تعریف اکشن برای دکمه ها
من در ادامه یه فایل نمونه میذارم 
امتحانش کن 
فایل نمونه 
ببین  برنامه نویس از چه متدی برای نسبت دادن اکشن به COMMAND ها استفاده کرده 
اصلاً واسه چی CONST تعریف کرده در ماژول؟ مگه هر آبجکت ID مخصوص به خود رو نداره؟
CONST هارو بر چه اساسی تعریف کرده که با تغییر یک عدد اکشن مربوط به اون دکمه از بین میره؟
ممنون

----------


## milad-fa

> نکته آخر هم اینه که بجای دمت گرم و ایول و ... یه دکمه ای هست اون پایین به اسم "تشکر" اگه روش کلیک کنی جور همه رو میکشه


اینو واسه من گذاشتن منم واسه تو میذارم. :لبخند گشاده!: 



> دوست عزیز 
> از لطفی که کردین متشکرم
> ولی نباید برای کاری که دوستانه انجام میدیم انتظار تشکر از همه رو داشته باشیم به هر حال از زحمتی که کشیدی سپاسگذارم


ولی دستت درد نکنه.
بازم ممنون از لطفی که کردی.
فقط نگفتی مشکل ساپورت نشدن فارسی رو چه جوری حل کنم؟!
اگه اینم یه کمکی کنی خیلی ممنون میشم.
با تشکر...

----------


## milad-fa

یکی نیست بگه این مشکل فارسی نویسی رو چه جوری حل کنم؟!!!!!

----------


## saeed_r67

سلام دوست عزیز . احتمالا مشکل از ویندوزتونه.
یا اینکه قبلا یه ورژن دیگه نصب کردین که حالا حذفش کردین و با نصب ورژن جدید این مشکل پیش امده .99% با نصب ویندوز جدید حل میشه.

----------


## earse+erse

> ممنون برادر از آموزش مبسوطت 
> عالی بود
> دقیقاً از همینجا مشکل من شروع میشه
> تعریف اکشن برای دکمه ها
> من در ادامه یه فایل نمونه میذارم 
> امتحانش کن 
> فایل نمونه 
> ببین  برنامه نویس از چه متدی برای نسبت دادن اکشن به COMMAND ها استفاده کرده 
> اصلاً واسه چی CONST تعریف کرده در ماژول؟ مگه هر آبجکت ID مخصوص به خود رو نداره؟
> ...


فایل رو دیدم
تعریف اکشن برای دکمه ها رو من نفهمیدم یعنی چی، واضح تر (زیر دیپلم) بیان کنید :اشتباه: 
ماژول رو میدونم
ببینید تو Codejock Command Bars Designer وقتی شما به یه آبجکت آی دی میدی اگه این آی دی عدد نباشه (=مثلا باشه ID_Open) اون وقت خود نرم افزار براش یه عدد رو در نظر میگیره (=مثلا 1203) که میتونین این اعداد نسبت داده شده به آبجکت ها رو تو قسمت XML نرم افزار مشاهده کنید.
حالا این برنامه نویس برای اینکه مجبور نباشه هی بره تو نرم افزار بببینه شمارهه آی دی برای فلان آبجکت چیه گرفته اونو تو یه ماژول نوشته و آی دی اصلی رو به اون نسبت داده همون ID_Open حالا بجای اینکه بنویسه  1203 اگه بنویسه ID_Open هم کار میکنه و برنامه خودش میفهمه منظورش چیه 
امیدوارم فهمیده باشی

دوستان یه نکته ای که هست که دیدم شما هم بهش برخوردین اینه که وقتی از طریق Codejock Command Bars Designer یه روبین میسازین و درون کد برنامه خودتون براش فونت انتخاب میکنین،فونت تب ها و گروه ها تغییر نمی کنه :لبخند گشاده!:  براش یه راه حل می یابم بهتون خبر میدم

مشکل بعدی ای که این نرم افزار داره اینه که نوشته زیر دکمه ها در فارسی (=caption)خیلی به آیکن نزدیکه و گاهی روش می افته .... این رو هم بهتون میگم بعدا :شیطان: 

 :متفکر: اینم نکته آخر که من کی گفتم از من تشکر کنین؟ من گفتم حالا که دارین زحمت میوفتین و دارین کلمات محبت آمیز رو تایپ میکنین؛ ییهو برین دکمه تشکر رو بزنین خیال خودتون و ما رو راحت کنین( در اصل دارم فرهنگ تشکر کردن رو تو این فروم جا میندازم=فرهنگسازی) :گیج:  :قهقهه:  :متفکر: 

خوب سوال بعد

----------


## milad-fa

سلام،
فکر کنم مشکل نوشته های فارسی به خاطر فونت باشه؟!
فونتشون رو چه طور باید عوض کنم؟!
راه کشف نشد؟!

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام،
> فکر کنم مشکل نوشته های فارسی به خاطر فونت باشه؟!
> فونتشون رو چه طور باید عوض کنم؟!
> راه کشف نشد؟!


نه دیگه :متعجب: 
مثل اینکه شما هم از اونایی هستین که همه چیز رو حی و حاظر میخوان
خوب یه سرچی یه چیزی
۱۰۰ بار تو تاپیک Hosna.soft گفته شده که چه جوری میشه فونت رو تغییر داد  :خیلی عصبانی: 

  Me.CommandBars.Options.Font.Name = "B Homa"
  Me.CommandBars.Options.Font.Size = "9"
یه کم به خودتون فشار بیارین

----------


## milad-fa

با سلام،



> نه دیگه
> مثل اینکه شما هم از اونایی هستین که همه چیز رو حی و حاظر میخوان
> خوب یه سرچی یه چیزی
> ۱۰۰ بار تو تاپیک Hosna.soft گفته شده که چه جوری میشه فونت رو تغییر داد 
> 
>   Me.CommandBars.Options.Font.Name = "B Homa"
>   Me.CommandBars.Options.Font.Size = "9"
> یه کم به خودتون فشار بیارین


!Ok Excuseme
منظوره من تو حالت Design بود!
ولی به هر حال دستوراتی که گفتی اجرا کردم تا حدی مشکل حل شد دستت درد نکنه.
ولی آقا دوتا قسمت هستش که فونتش عوض نشده(تو عکس ضمیمه با رنگ قرمز مشخص کردم.).
چه جوری باید فونت اون دو تارو هم تغییر بدم.



> فونت تب ها و گروه ها تغییر نمی کنه


 :گریه: 
باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟!!!
تو حالت Design هم نمیشه عوضشون کرد؟!

----------


## milad-fa

ببخشید یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم:
از دوستان کسی میدونه فونت پیش فرض خودش چی هست؟!

----------


## ali190

باسلام



> مشکل بعدی ای که این نرم افزار داره اینه که نوشته زیر دکمه ها در فارسی (=caption)خیلی به آیکن نزدیکه و گاهی روش می افته .... این رو هم بهتون میگم بعدا


این یک مشکل بزرگ در طراحی منو با commandbardesigner هست
ور حالیکه این مشکل در ایجاد منوی ریبون از طریق کدنویسی وجود نداره
تو کدنویسی منوها و group روی هم نمیفته
میشه این مسئله رو حل کرد؟
راه داره؟
ممنون 
یاعلی

----------


## earse+erse

> با سلام،
> 
> !Ok Excuseme
> منظوره من تو حالت Design بود!
> ولی به هر حال دستوراتی که گفتی اجرا کردم تا حدی مشکل حل شد دستت درد نکنه.
> ولی آقا دوتا قسمت هستش که فونتش عوض نشده(تو عکس ضمیمه با رنگ قرمز مشخص کردم.).
> چه جوری باید فونت اون دو تارو هم تغییر بدم.
> 
> باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟!!!
> تو حالت Design هم نمیشه عوضشون کرد؟!


در حالت design امکان تغییر فونت نیست( من که میگم این نرم افزار کامل نیست)
من فعلا یکم سرم شلوغه ولی مطمئن باش میگم  :کف کرده!:  فعلا بای

----------


## milad-fa

> در حالت design امکان تغییر فونت نیست( من که میگم این نرم افزار کامل نیست)
> من فعلا یکم سرم شلوغه ولی مطمئن باش میگم  فعلا بای


اگه برات امکان داره زود بذار به خدا بدجور لازم دارم.
جواب این سوال هم کسی نداد :



> از دوستان کسی میدونه فونت پیش فرض خودش چی هست؟!

----------


## earse+erse

> اگه برات امکان داره زود بذار به خدا بدجور لازم دارم.
> جواب این سوال هم کسی نداد :





> باسلام
> 
> این یک مشکل بزرگ در طراحی منو با commandbardesigner هست
> ور حالیکه این مشکل در ایجاد منوی ریبون از طریق کدنویسی وجود نداره
> تو کدنویسی منوها و group روی هم نمیفته
> میشه این مسئله رو حل کرد؟
> راه داره؟
> ممنون 
> یاعلی


سلام به همه :لبخند گشاده!: 
یافتم، بلاخره یافتم
هم مشکل فونت هم مشکل روی هم افتادن نوشته روی آبجکت
حد اقلش اینه که من دیگه این دوتا مشکل رو تو پروژه خودم نمیبینم
Option Explicit
Private Type RECT

  Left As Long
  Top As Long
  Right As Long
  Bottom As Long

End Type

Private Declare Function FillRect _
                Lib "user32" (ByVal hdc As Long, _
                              lpRect As RECT, _
                              ByVal hBrush As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function DeleteObject Lib "gdi32" (ByVal hObject As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function SetRect _
                Lib "user32" (lpRect As RECT, _
                              ByVal X1 As Long, _
                              ByVal Y1 As Long, _
                              ByVal X2 As Long, _
                              ByVal Y2 As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function CreateSolidBrush Lib "gdi32" (ByVal crColor As Long) As Long
Private Sub Form_Load()
CommandBars1.LoadDesignerBars "E:\IranianSubtitleMaker\form1.xcb"
CommandBars1.Options.Font.Name = "b homa"
CommandBars1.Options.Font.Size = "9"
CommandBars1.PaintManager.RefreshMetrics
CommandBars1.RecalcLayout

End Sub


کیف کردین؟ :قهقهه: 
حالا به افتخارش دست بزنین :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 

دیگه بازم اگه مشکلیه بگین

----------


## ali190

سلام 
بنظرم یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دیگه هم وجود داره اونم اینه که:
مثلاً فرض کنید که شما میخواهید یه دکمه درست کنید با اسم "گزارش پیشرفت"
زمانیکه با commandbardesigner این دکمه رو ایجاد میکنیم کپشن دکمه رو دوخطی میندازه ولو اینکه عرض دکمه هر چقدر بزرگ باشه 

اما این مسئله در منویی که با کدنویسی بوجود اومده نیست
اینم راه حل داره که کپشن ها بصورت wrap نیفته؟
ممنون 
یاعلی

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام 
> بنظرم یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ دیگه هم وجود داره اونم اینه که:
> مثلاً فرض کنید که شما میخواهید یه دکمه درست کنید با اسم "گزارش پیشرفت"
> زمانیکه با commandbardesigner این دکمه رو ایجاد میکنیم کپشن دکمه رو دوخطی میندازه ولو اینکه عرض دکمه هر چقدر بزرگ باشه 
> 
> اما این مسئله در منویی که با کدنویسی بوجود اومده نیست
> اینم راه حل داره که کپشن ها بصورت wrap نیفته؟
> ممنون 
> یاعلی


عجب مشکل بسیار بزرگی :قهقهه: 

باز هم از این مشکل های بزرگ بود در خدمتیم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## earse+erse

اوه راستی یه چیز رو از قلم انداختم با کدی که برای عوض شدن فونت تب و گروپ اگه به مشکل برخوردین
این کد دیگه صد در صد کارش درسته
TabInsert.RibbonBar.RibbonPaintManager.CaptionFont  .Name = "Nazanin"   
  RibbonBar.TabPaintManager.Font.Name = "Nazanin"

----------


## milad-fa

> اوه راستی یه چیز رو از قلم انداختم با کدی که برای عوض شدن فونت تب و گروپ اگه به مشکل برخوردین
> این کد دیگه صد در صد کارش درسته
> TabInsert.RibbonBar.RibbonPaintManager.CaptionFont  .Name = "Nazanin"   
>   RibbonBar.TabPaintManager.Font.Name = "Nazanin"


آقا این کد رو کجا باید نوشت؟! تو VB یا Designer؟
آقا اگه برات امکان داره یه پوژه درست کن تمامی این نکات رو هم توش بذار واقعاً لطف بزرگی میکنی.
قشنگی نمیخواد فقط این نکات توش باشه.
دستت درد نکنه.
ممنون از لطفت؟!
میتونی تا اخره شب یه source بذاری؟
دستت درد نکنه.

----------


## ali190

سلام



> عجب مشکل بسیار بزرگی
> 
> باز هم از این مشکل های بزرگ بود در خدمتیم


ابتدا تشکر میکنم از earse+erse عزیز استادانه پیگیر این آموزش هستند ، ممنون
جناب earse+erse عزیز این کار رو کردم متاسفانه نشد و باز هم caption هارو دو خطی انداخت
کد:
TabInsert.RibbonBar.RibbonPaintManager.CaptionFont  .Name = "Nazanin"  
در مورد این کد هم که باید فونت رو عوض کنه ، این کد کار نمیکنه چون tabinsert رای برنامه تعریف نشده ، گمون میکنم باید ابتدا اون رو برای سیستم تعریف کرد ، بعد خاصیت فونت رو براش ست کرد
تو پروژه من که خطا داد.
ممنون
یاعلی

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام
> 
> ابتدا تشکر میکنم از earse+erse عزیز استادانه پیگیر این آموزش هستند ، ممنون
> جناب earse+erse عزیز این کار رو کردم متاسفانه نشد و باز هم caption هارو دو خطی انداخت
> کد:
> TabInsert.RibbonBar.RibbonPaintManager.CaptionFont  .Name = "Nazanin"  در مورد این کد هم که باید فونت رو عوض کنه ، این کد کار نمیکنه چون tabinsert رای برنامه تعریف نشده ، گمون میکنم باید ابتدا اون رو برای سیستم تعریف کرد ، بعد خاصیت فونت رو براش ست کرد
> تو پروژه من که خطا داد.
> ممنون
> یاعلی


سلام
خواهش میکنم :خجالت: 
راست میگی، ایم واسه اونایی بود که با کد هم فونت تبو گروپشون تغییر نمیکرد
امکان نداره که باز هم این مشکل باشه :متعجب:  پروژه ات رو آپ کن برات راست و ریسش کنم :چشمک:

----------


## ali190

سلام
این هم نمونه پروژه مشکل دار 
فقط من از ورژن codejock 13.4 استفاده کردم
ممنون

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام
> این هم نمونه پروژه مشکل دار 
> فقط من از ورژن codejock 13.4 استفاده کردم
> ممنون


سلام
اول که برنامه تون رو دیدم تعجب کردم، به ظاهر مشکلی نبود ولی وقتی خوب دقت کردم ... :قهقهه:  یافتم:

وقتی دارین ریبون میسازسن باید حتما خصوصیت VisualTheme ئه CommandBars تون برابر با xtpThemeRibbon باشه

پس شما باید این کد رو:
CommandBars.VisualTheme = xtpThemeOffice2007
به این:
 CommandBars.VisualTheme = xtpThemeRibbon
تغییر بدین

امتحان کردم حله :لبخند گشاده!:  :بوس: 
کاری نداری؟ دیگه مشکلی نیست؟

----------


## milad-fa

سلام earse+erse عزیز
آقا چطور میتونم تویه Status Bar چندتا پنل ایجاد کنم؟
و چطور میتونم قسمت هایی واسه CapsLock و NumLock بذارم که روشن خاموش شه؟منظورم تو Status Bar ه.
راستی با کدهایی که گفته بودی فونت همه چیز رو عوض کردم.مشکلم کامل حل شد.مرسی :قلب: 
ممنون از لطفت.

----------


## ali190

سلام
تغییر کد در vb فکر نمیکنم ارتباطی به طراحی دکمه ها در commandbardesigner داشته باشه
چون دکمه ها مستقیماً در commandbardesigner ساخته میشه و اشکال هم در اونجا وجود داره
من کدشما رو جاگذاری کردم جواب نگرفتم
باز هم کپشن ها دوخطی هست
من فایلم رو با odejock v13.4 درست کردم
برای اینکه بتونی فایلم رو در سیستمت اجرا کنی باید این کامپوننت رو با این ورژن داشته باشی 
میتونی از سایت سازندش یک نسخشو دانلود کنی

با حجم  34mb

ممنون از توضیحاتت

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام
> تغییر کد در vb فکر نمیکنم ارتباطی به طراحی دکمه ها در commandbardesigner داشته باشه
> چون دکمه ها مستقیماً در commandbardesigner ساخته میشه و اشکال هم در اونجا وجود داره
> من کدشما رو جاگذاری کردم جواب نگرفتم
> باز هم کپشن ها دوخطی هست
> من فایلم رو با odejock v13.4 درست کردم
> برای اینکه بتونی فایلم رو در سیستمت اجرا کنی باید این کامپوننت رو با این ورژن داشته باشی 
> میتونی از سایت سازندش یک نسخشو دانلود کنی
> 
> ...


ای بابا این رو بگیر ببین
فایل رو ضمیمه کردم
دیگه اگه بازم کار نکنه مشکل از فایلات هست

----------


## ali190

سلام
earse+ers عزیز  ، ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدی
ولی متاسفانه در سیستم من کماکان caption ها بصورت دو خطی هستند
مثل سابق
یه چیزی به ذهنم رسید 
codejock v13.4 شما رجیستر شده هست؟
میگم نکنه به خاطر تریال بودن codejock v13.4  هست که این مسئله روی میده
نظر تو چیه؟

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام
> earse+ers عزیز  ، ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدی
> ولی متاسفانه در سیستم من کماکان caption ها بصورت دو خطی هستند
> مثل سابق
> یه چیزی به ذهنم رسید 
> codejock v13.4 شما رجیستر شده هست؟
> میگم نکنه به خاطر تریال بودن codejock v13.4  هست که این مسئله روی میده
> نظر تو چیه؟


سلام
کد جاک شما حتما مشکلی داره
شما الآن میتونین تو وبلاگم ورژن 13 رو دانلود کنین :متفکر:

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممون از زحمتی که کشیدی، خیلی لطف کردی
ولی یه سئوال
پکی که آپلود کردی فقط شامل اکیتویایکس هاست
من منظورم پک کامل codejock v13.2.1 که شمال ابزارهای دیگه این شرکت مثل CommandBarsDesigner.exe هم باشه
فایل خروجی CommandBarsDesigner.exe در نسخه codejock v13.4 که با فرمت xcb هست روی اکتیوایکس های v13.2.1 جواب نمیده
من دنبال CommandBarsDesigner.exe ورژن 13.2.1 میگردم
منظورم رو درست رسوندم؟

----------


## earse+erse

> سلام
> ممون از زحمتی که کشیدی، خیلی لطف کردی
> ولی یه سئوال
> پکی که آپلود کردی فقط شامل اکیتویایکس هاست
> من منظورم پک کامل codejock v13.2.1 که شمال ابزارهای دیگه این شرکت مثل CommandBarsDesigner.exe هم باشه
> فایل خروجی CommandBarsDesigner.exe در نسخه codejock v13.4 که با فرمت xcb هست روی اکتیوایکس های v13.2.1 جواب نمیده
> من دنبال CommandBarsDesigner.exe ورژن 13.2.1 میگردم
> منظورم رو درست رسوندم؟


برای من که به صورت کامل جواب میده
من از اکتیواکس های v13.۰.۰ استفاده میکنم ولی CommandBarsDesigner مال v13.2.1 هست و هیچ مشکلی هم تا حالا نداشتم

----------


## ali190

سلام
بابت کامپوننتها ممنون
جواب داد
ولی معضل دوخطی بودن کپشن ها کماکان به قوت خودش باقیه
میشه CommandBarsDesigner ورژن  v13.2.1 رو هم بذاری؟
انگار مال من مشکل داره
ممنون

----------


## milad-fa

چطور میتونم تویه Status Bar چندتا پنل ایجاد کنم؟
و چطور میتونم قسمت هایی واسه CapsLock و NumLock بذارم که روشن خاموش شه؟منظورم تو Status Bar ه.(با کدنویسی)
دوستان اگه بلدن لطفاً کمکم کنن.
ممنون از لطفتون.

----------


## skh1300

بيا دوست عزيز


Dim StatusBar As StatusBar
    Set StatusBar = CommandBars.StatusBar
    StatusBar.Visible = True
    
    StatusBar.AddPane 0
    StatusBar.AddPane ID_INDICATOR_CAPS
    StatusBar.AddPane ID_INDICATOR_NUM
    StatusBar.AddPane ID_INDICATOR_SCRL




در ماژول



Public Const ID_INDICATOR_CAPS = 59137
Public Const ID_INDICATOR_NUM = 59138
Public Const ID_INDICATOR_SCRL = 59139

----------

